# Windows with Duplex Bars



## Stormer1940 (7 Feb 2019)

Hi,

I've got some casement windows to make up. I don't do a lot of windows so I'm after a bit of advice.

The casements will have a 24mm DG unit in with duplex bars to create the effect of individual panes of glass. What is a standard ovolo size to put on the casements and on the plant on beads? 8mm or 10mm? On the frame I'm using a 10mm ovolo.
I've been looking at the whitehill cutter site for cutters and feeling a little overwhelmed by which ones to get for the job. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Trevanion (7 Feb 2019)

I personally use an R6 ovolo on my casements with 28mm or 25mm (If a narrower look is desired) size plant-on bars.


----------



## Stormer1940 (11 Feb 2019)

Thanks. Probably go with a 22mm bar with 6mm radius, 2mm pip either side with at 6mm flat centre. I was going to use a r10 on the frames or do you use the same 6mm radius mould on frames?


----------



## RobinBHM (11 Feb 2019)

Dont forget to deduct the bar tape off the thickness of the bar. We take another 1/2mm off too- otherwise once the sash has been sanded the bar can end up proud.

Think about the 'pip' thickness -because it will be 1.5mm thinner on the bar, assuming 1mm thick gbt.

We use 22mm gbt tape for 22mm wide bar and 18mm duplex.

If you ever find a glazier that can make the duplex accurately, do let me know


----------



## Stormer1940 (11 Feb 2019)

RobinBHM":3tvlg9i2 said:


> Dont forget to deduct the bar tape off the thickness of the bar. We take another 1/2mm off too- otherwise once the sash has been sanded the bar can end up proud.
> 
> Think about the 'pip' thickness -because it will be 1.5mm thinner on the bar, assuming 1mm thick gbt.
> 
> ...



Hi Robin, As above, I'm going to use 22mm bars with a 6mm radius ovolo. On the frames I was going to use a 10mm radius as I think 6 will be too small on a frame or would R6 be OK? I've used rediseals tape before, are there any other cheaper alternatives or is their price as good as it gets?


----------



## Trevanion (11 Feb 2019)

RobinBHM":3qr3xm0i said:


> If you ever find a glazier that can make the duplex accurately, do let me know



They're all as bad as each other in that regard! Our local company is pretty bad, had to reject a £2000 2m x 3m piece of 8-12-8 glass twice to due scratches on the inside of the units, the third one we had today which was supposed to be a 28mm unit had the corners splayed out by the sealant by 10mm and ended up being 36-38mm in the corners! After waiting for a total of 6 months for just 1 piece of glass and each piece seemingly worse than the last we ended up fitting it.

You can see the thick line of sealant next to the bar. It's almost like there's absolutely no quality control at this place sometimes. I've even had those little orange/blue glass bumpers *INSIDE* a unit before.






Looked good once it was done though! Manhandling 1/4 tonne of glass wasn't the most pleasant experience though.







Stormer1940":3qr3xm0i said:


> On the frames I was going to use a 10mm radius as I think 6 will be too small on a frame or would R6 be OK?



R6 would look small and R10 would look just right!



Stormer1940":3qr3xm0i said:


> I've used rediseals tape before, are there any other cheaper alternatives or is their price as good as it gets?



Get the quality stuff! The cheap stuff tends to lose it's grab after a couple of years in the heat and the bars just fall off, I've seen it happen in a matter of a couple of weeks with the cheap stuff.


----------



## Stormer1940 (11 Feb 2019)

Great stuff, thanks guys.


----------

